# Liqui Moly - Las Vegas



## liquimolyusa (Jul 8, 2012)

OCTOBER 2012 – The motor oil and additive producer LIQUI MOLY has never hesitated to accept ambitious challenges. After conquering its home market in Germany, it is now focusing on international business. Here LIQUI MOLY intends to develop into the global market leader for motor oil, announced Business Manager and Owner Ernst Prost as his vision for the next decade. One rung on this ladder to success is the presence at this year's AAPEX Trade Fair in Las Vegas, Nevada. This will be a crystallization of our efforts in the US market and a tremendous opportunity to pave future success with our partners in the business.

come see us at the AAPEX Show in Las Vegas, Nevada, October 30 and November 1 - *Sands Expo Center, Upper Level, Venetian Ballroom, booth 33035*


----------

